# Congrats to Kastle Loft and also Don Campbell



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Found out today that Don Campbell won 1st thru 6th in the big OCR race in the Cleveland area. And that two of the birds he was handling in that race, belong to Kastle Loft. Taking 1st and 4th "out of area" bird prizes.

I hope I got that info correct.

Congrats to both Donny and Kastle Loft from Kentucky. Well done Pigeon Talk members.

The big GNEO race is this weekend. I expect good things from Mr. Campbell's handling. As usual.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

The info you got is correct...Confirmed 100%-Great men, great people and great flyers....


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Congrats David! That's great news!


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Hey thanks everyone. Very exciting news for sure. It's all owed to Don, though. Without his superb handling the good birds would not be able to rise.

A little more about the race:

I sent Don 4 birds and I ended up winning 2nd place (Eq 1), 4th place and 14th place. My fourth entry bird clocked on the day but not very high up. There were 539 birds in the final race. 54 lofts I believe. The distance as 340 miles or thereabouts. Don sent 56 birds to the race and three of mine were in his top 10. His first drop had two birds, but mine trapped 3 seconds behind his. The second drop had two birds, but again mine trapped second!

A couple of cool noteworthy things: The 2nd place and 14th place birds are nest mates. One of them had already won a 1st place in a race earlier in the year.

Anyone remember back a couple years ago that Don Campbell donated a baby to the winner of the PT Classic race? Well SouthTown won it and I bought the cock from him. That cock is the father to the bird that placed 4th in the OCR. 

Another cool connection that I plan on writing a blog post about: Don and I met in person in Florida last November at the AU Convention. We both ended up each buying hand-selected hens from John Marles during that trip. Fast-forward 11 months: The two birds that came on the first drop for Don last week? Well they were out of those two hens.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats Kastle Loft!


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations to Don and David. Just goes to prove it is tough to beat the combination of good birds being handled by superior manager.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Kastle Loft said:


> Hey thanks everyone. Very exciting news for sure. It's all owed to Don, though. Without his superb handling the good birds would not be able to rise.
> 
> A little more about the race:
> 
> ...


I knew that back story. But I didn't want to take away your chance to tell it. It is an awesome story.

I will add that the famous 11 flight hen that many of these birds are down from. Has a few off spring in my own loft. I won old birds (I don't fly young birds), average speed. And had 7 of the top ten championship point birds in my club. I also won 3 of seven races, and had the only 500 mile day bird. Only flying a team of ten old birds. I sent all ten to every race.

Donny has good birds. John Marles has good birds. But Don Campbell is a great pigeon handler. I can't say that enough.

Awaiting the GNEO results, with high expectations. But this is pigeon racing and anything can (and usually does) happen.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> I knew that back story. But I didn't want to take away your chance to tell it. It is an awesome story.


Haha thanks. I'm thoroughly enjoying telling it. My close friends will be sick of it, soon. But as we know, it doesn't last long. Our next loss is just around the corner. (Although I am hearing good news about the TRC Auction race last weekend that luckyloft is posting about)  So maybe I'll get one more chance to brag before it all ends abruptly.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome results congratulations to the both of you! Very cool back story! Post a link to your blog post. I would love to read it.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

congrats david.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats David, and Don.Sounds like yous are making a good team!


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Flapdoodle said:


> Awesome results congratulations to the both of you! Very cool back story! Post a link to your blog post. I would love to read it.


Flap, Here's the full story of the hens:

http://www.kastleloft.com/2014/11/a-tale-of-two-hens-and-two-wins/


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Great write up! I especially like the picture of GHC 6067.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations Kastle Loft ! You are at the level were many flyers are striving to be , well done !
Kurps


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Donald Campbell did great with the birds and that is because he is a great handler. The more impressive thing that Davids birds did was, to me anyways is handle me course people don't understand the mountains and the valleys our birds fly through, not to mention all the smashes we had and the races where it rained. A hen from David was my best hen this year through all that, they are tough pigeons for sure.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

M Kurps said:


> Congratulations Kastle Loft ! You are at the level were many flyers are striving to be , well done !
> Kurps


Thanks sir, but I have a long, long way to go! Making baby steps, but at least it's in the direction I want to go. I'm still losing plenty, that's for sure. But these wins are what keeps you going through the rough spots!


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

First To Hatch said:


> Donald Campbell did great with the birds and that is because he is a great handler. The more impressive thing that Davids birds did was, to me anyways is handle my course people don't understand the mountains and the valleys our birds fly through, not to mention all the smashes we had and the races where it rained. A hen from David was my best hen this year through all that, they are tough pigeons for sure.


Thank Sho, I hope she continues to produce the goods for you! You gonna stock her? Did I send you a pedigree or do you even want one?


----------

